# Electric fat tire bikes???



## Portland 29er (Sep 16, 2020)

I had a heart transplant nineteen years ago so needless to say I rely heavily on e-bikes to be active. I ride a Specialized Turbo Levo SL and a Creo 4-5 days a week and it’s been great so far. My only problem is with winter riding. I live in Northern New England where fat bike trail riding is excellent. Most trails are groomed and the season is pretty long. I ride an awesome Salsa Beargrease all winter but it is very hard for me with my condition. I’m very slow on any kind of climb and riding with my friends can be difficult. I’ve been looking for an e-fat tire bike for a couple years and all I’ve been able to find are cheap Chinese bikes. I know Norco and Rosignol have e-fat bikes but they are sold out. What else is out there for 2022 that might actually be available to purchase? The market for these bikes seems incredibly small. Price really isn’t an object as my health and longevity are my first priorities at this point.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Have you looked at Moustache? If you check the Bosch website they list wich bike company are using their engine. 
I cannot remember maybe Focus or an other brand would be a reliable option. All bikes will have an unknowned delivery
date so try to find one in a shop or used. I think you have an option with Haibike?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Consider DIY with a Bafang BBSHD. I've had a BBS02 for six years and never needed to do any maintenance to the system. I recommend BBSHD because they have options for 100 mm & 120 mm bottom bracket widths.This is an easy conversion if you're familiar with bottom brackets (or look at YouTube videos).


----------



## Jon A (Jan 4, 2021)

Portland 29er said:


> I know Norco and Rosignol have e-fat bikes but they are sold out. What else is out there for 2022 that might actually be available to purchase? The market for these bikes seems incredibly small. Price really isn't an object as my health and longevity are my first priorities at this point.


I would also add the Haibike Full Fat Six to that list as a very well liked big name bike, but like the others it's not likely you can get one within the next year in the US.

I was in much the same situation you are earlier this year in wanting a quality fat ebike quickly. My solution was ordering one of these:









E06


DENGFU E06 is a fat E-bike, used for snow/sand riding. Equipped with BAFANG M620 G510 1000W 48V motor and DENGFU Lithium-ion 48V 14Ah 672Wh battery. TORAY T700 carbon fiber frame, 120mm full suspension, internal cable routing, post mount disc brake. Normally we use EMS and DPD as our logistics...




www.dengfubike.com





Yes, it's Chinese, but if you order the "Professional" build or buy it frame-only and build it up, there isn't much "cheap" about it. The frames have a pretty good reputation and are used by many OEMs and the Ultra is a well proven workhorse of a motor. And it's most important ability...availability! I ordered on April 7th, it shipped May 18th--I asked for a custom color which may have slowed that down a bit--and showed up July 20th. For various reasons I ordered an "Economy" build (from their Aliexpress store) and upgraded it to the way I want it. If you're in a big hurry, they can ship one UPS Express and you could have it in your hands very quickly: 4079.0US $ |DENGFU New Electric bike Carbon Fat Bike 12s Electric Bicycle Bafang M620 1000W 48V SRAM Suspension Ebike 26er|Bicycle Frame| - AliExpress

The lower end Chinese bikes you're talking about are mostly 80+ lbs...which would be quite a shock compared with your Beargrease. Mine is currently sitting at 61 lbs which is within a few lbs of many of the big name bikes while having more power, bigger battery and can it run larger tires. Pics of mine:




























It's available and you'll have no trouble keeping up with your friends next winter, that's for sure. 

Another option I'd look at is the Watt Wagons Hydra: Hydra

They use a different Dengfu frame (more travel, bigger battery). I'd contact Pushkar for a delivery guesstimate to see if you could get one by next winter though. At the time I ordered mine, the wait time was longer than the E06 from Dengfu.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have an older friend that has been looking into full suspension E-fat bikes. I pretty sure he told me the one that peaked his interest is made by Lamere...?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Foes e-fat and Norco VLT Bigfoot are the only two that are decent IMO. They both should be available soon.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From their website . . . .
*FAT-E-TICKET*
*IMPORTANT NOTICE*
*Due to the global pandemic Shimano EP8 electric motors are currently unavailable due to extraordinarily long lead times. We are currently unable to accept new orders until further notice*

-------------

With all the new people walking in our trails i got a pair of 29x2.8 studded and it will be my fun winter bike.
A positive side effect from Covid


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

33red said:


> From their website . . . .
> *FAT-E-TICKET*
> *IMPORTANT NOTICE*
> *Due to the global pandemic Shimano EP8 electric motors are currently unavailable due to extraordinarily long lead times. We are currently unable to accept new orders until further notice*
> ...


Hence the reason I said "soon." I did not say available now. The Norco Bigfoot VLT will also be available soon. I called and talked with Foes last week. I also have a Bigfoot on order.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

QuietKat are probably available and quite good bikes. They are pricey


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

fos'l said:


> Consider DIY with a Bafang BBSHD. I've had a BBS02 for six years and never needed to do any maintenance to the system. I recommend BBSHD because they have options for 100 mm & 120 mm bottom bracket widths.This is an easy conversion if you're familiar with bottom brackets (or look at YouTube videos).


Yep. My 89 year old father just added a Bafang conversion kit to his old hard tail and said it was pretty straight forward, it works smoothly, it's highly adjustable,and he's been loving it.

I don't know what lead times are like , but you already have the rest of the bike and with the lack of good e-fatbike options, this may be the best way to go.

I just took up fat biking last winter and despite being a very fit, strong rider, I was a little surprised how much extra work fat biking is&#8230; and the thought did cross my mind more than once: "if ever there was a need for e-assist, this is it. ". Ha ha.

I eventually adapted, but I can see myself considering that conversion at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

You have this, availability depends on the size.






MAXX Bikes & Components GmbH


Individuell gefertigte Bikes und Rahmen m. Online Konfigurator, XXL-Bikes, Mountainbike, Fatbike, Trekking Bikes




www.maxx.de


----------



## Lindyd90 (Feb 12, 2021)

Bulls Monster or Haibike


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

Just bought this iGo Outland last week; iGo is a Canadian company. So far I like it alot. Great deal for $2700 I thought; RST Renegade 120mm front fork, Sram deurallier, hydraulic disks. If youre shopping its worth taking a look at.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

There might be a Haibike Full FatSix at Motorcycles 508 in New England, other than that, you will have to try a national internet search for a left over in a bike shop. The Haibike USA site still shows they are not stocking any 2021 models and at that, the Full FatSix is not listed to come back to the USA as of this writing. I have one, a 2016 model, bought in early 2017 at a great discount, waaay before Ebike's exploded in popularity.

Watt Wagons, out of Newton, MA, can build you a custom fat tired ebike using their Hydra frame. Check out Electric Bike Review's forums page and look for Watt Wagons in the forum thread section that deals with all manufacturer's of ebikes, there you will find WW. One of the co-owners, Pushkar, is extremely proactive in participating there and the model brand enjoys a well earned reputation of being a great bike done by a good company that backs up it's bikes. Link: Hydra.

Other than that, poster PierreR is spot on about Quiet Kat being another supplier of US fatbikes.

Stay away from the Chinesium built, heavyweight, hub motor drive monstrosities. Mid drive is the only way to go.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

kntr said:


> Hence the reason I said "soon." I did not say available now. The Norco Bigfoot VLT will also be available soon. I called and talked with Foes last week. I also have a Bigfoot on order.


That's good news about the Bigfoot VLT. Been looking for one for 16 months with no luck. Did they give you any kind of ETA?


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

gdb85 said:


> I have an older friend that has been looking into full suspension fat bikes. I pretty sure he told me the one that peaked his interest is made by Lamere...?


The eSummit is $uper expensive but does look bitchin'!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

A few weeks back in Quebec, Canada the expected delivery date for the 2022 Norco was august 2022.
Shops are empty for just about any fats but cheap versions that are not reliable can be bought.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

Or you could buy a $300 single speed fat bike from Bikes Direct and throw a BBSHD or BBS02 on it. If you are feeling ambitious have an IGH laced onto the OEM rim for a three speed.









Duh Banana Bike – Deadeye DIY BBS02 41lb Single Track e-Bike $765 (w/o batt)


The favorite bike of my collection previous to this build was the Sun-Kiss Deadeye Monster that I built specifically for single-track snow riding. I wanted to build something a little lighter that …




electricbike-blog.com





I have built two of them and if you follow Karl’s recipe it is easy.


----------

